# Buried stumps



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

This is why you don't bury stumps . I'm glad they changed the codes here in 2001 .


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

.....


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

The last sink was 10 times that size .


----------



## Peter_C (Nov 26, 2014)

You should see what happens after a forest fire. They burn for months underground. Stepping in a hole is a danger, especially for livestock.


----------



## Rio (Oct 13, 2009)

Peter_C said:


> You should see what happens after a forest fire. They burn for months underground. Stepping in a hole is a danger, especially for livestock.


I was amazed when it was reported that there were some stumps still burning 8 months after the Cedar Creek fire down here in San Diego County, huge fire, over 300,000 acres incinerated.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

I have always hated burying that sort of stuff. People seem to think it will never rot out.


----------

